# which thermal paste to buy?



## saz (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have just bought Corsair H50 from a fellow member here, now I need a good thermal compound to use it with the processor mentioned below in my sig. Kindly suggest me a good thermal compound.

I don't have much idea either about various brands and their specifications or about the price range. I would really like the budget to be as less as possible but don't want to compromise on quality.

Thanks!


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 21, 2011)

Try This *www.bitfang.com/cooler-master-htk-002-fan-accessories-pid2961/


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2011)

get either *Arctic MX4* or Tuniq TX4.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 22, 2011)

Whats the cost of the pastes TG.


----------



## saz (Aug 22, 2011)

@topgear: Could you give an idea about the cost? Thanks!


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 22, 2011)

i my opinion both ARCTIC SILVER 5 and ARCTIC MX2 are good options. Last I enquired , AS5 was available at Nehru Place (a shop on the First Floor, don't remember the name of the shop ) at Rs. 400. 

You can also try lynx-india Artic Cooling â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India to buy thermal compound.


----------



## saz (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Guys, How good are Cooler Master thermal pastes? I went to local computer market and there most of the shopkeepers were either unaware of TIM or they offered some local paste in small boxes for 20-30 rs.

Only one shop had Cooler Master thermal paste and was asking for Rs. 200. Is it worth to buy cooler master TIM? or I should go to Nehru Place to buy Arctic Silver5/MX2/MX4 or Tuniq MX4?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

Tuniq MX4 is way better than Cooler Master thermal pastes.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

saz said:


> Only one shop had Cooler Master thermal paste and was asking for Rs. 200. Is it worth to buy cooler master TIM?



That must be Cooler Master HTK-002 and is overpriced... Also its electrically conductive..

If u are not open to get it online, ask for cooler master Thermal Fusion 400 ~ Rs. 450


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 22, 2011)

Babylon A.D - 3/10
Thank God i watched it on TV...
its simply would have been waste of bandwidth
maybe Uncut one was better

B.S. in the name of post-apocalyptic movie

What the hell was the movie about!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

Cooler Master Thermal Fusion @ Rs500. Has a large quantity and good performance.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

@v.Na5h, Guess u hav misplaced the post..


----------



## saz (Aug 22, 2011)

@megamind: yes, I guess it was Cooler Master HTK-002. I would buy TIM from SMC Nehru Place now or might think of buying online. Thanks!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Get the Arctic MX4 if buying online. 

If you can find shin-etsu pastes then even better.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Get the Arctic MX4 if buying online.
> 
> If you can find shin-etsu pastes then even better.



So, I want to know, according to you, which one is the best??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

^^Shin etsu x23...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

The best would be Indigo Extreme but thats a metal interface that will corrode and damage aluminum coolers so I cant recommend it. There is IC Diamond which literally uses diamonds in its paste but shin etsus are better. There is also another company with a tube based metal interface TIM but I forgot its name.

X23 has two common variants- 7762 and 7783D. this review compares the G751 and the two X23s. you might wanna have a look:

Shin-Etsu G751, X23-7762, and X23-7783D Review | Skinnee Labs

here is a comprehensive list of TIM reviews

Thermal Compound | Skinnee Labs

EDIT: Get the Prolimatech PK-1. Best paste in the market lol.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> There is also another company with a tube based metal interface TIM but I forgot its name.



 Coollaboratories Ultra ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep thats the one. Thanks!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

^^U're welcome buddy 
Prolimatech PK-1 costs $35 in Amazon..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Extreme Gamer & MegaMind for telling.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2011)

availability of Arctic MX-4 is an issue - the best you can get is Arctic Silver 5 ( electro cionductive - correct me if I'm wrong ) or Tuniq TX4 ( non electro conductive ) - all of them should cost around 500 bucks


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 23, 2011)

very nice guys very useful info especially for the rookies .


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

@OP: Have you checked this thread, this might be helpful:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html#post1425515


It has a section on TIM, check it.


----------



## saz (Aug 23, 2011)

^wow! good detailed explanation, really helpful. 

How about this one: Noctua NT-H1
actually my friend is flying back from US on 2nd Sept...so I can ask him to get this.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 23, 2011)

^^Get *MX-4*...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 23, 2011)

No. Get PK-1 if money isnt an issue. If you will not use aluminium HSF you can also consider IndigoExtreme.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are from Delhi you can get CM Fusion for 400 INR from Nehru Place. I purchased recently from there.


----------



## saz (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I would be going to buy TIM locally tomorrow from Delhi (Nehru Place) and most probably I would only find Cooler Master Thermal Fusion or Cooler Master Ice Fusion. Which one is best among these two? and is Ice Fusion non electrical conductive as well?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 30, 2011)

^^Get thermal fusion 400 - 450/-


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ +1.


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2011)

saz said:


> Hi guys, I would be going to buy TIM locally tomorrow from Delhi (Nehru Place) and most probably I would only find Cooler Master Thermal Fusion or Cooler Master Ice Fusion. Which one is best among these two? and is Ice Fusion non electrical conductive as well?



Ice Fusion and Thermal Fusion both are non electro conductive and between these two CM Thermal Fusion is better


----------



## saz (Sep 2, 2011)

went to Nehru Place and was unable to find Cooler Master Thermal Fusion, only ICE fusion was available 
Also most of the Tuniq/Arctic Silver TIMs are showing 'Out of Stock' on ITDepot website.

Can anyone planning to go to market buy it for me if they find locally? I would pay the price+shipping charges in advance. 
Or any one having extra willing to sell:  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/145865-tuniq-mx3-tuniq-mx4-arctic-silver-matrix-arctic-mx-2-arctic-mx-4-a.html


----------

